# Survivors of Diamond/Wryneck



## Popeye1975 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi

Through a process of elimination/guesswork I have been able to conclude that my father may well have been one of just 14 survivors from the sinking of HM Ships Diamond and Wryneck in 1941. Is there any way of checking that he either was, or was not on board? Please note that I have already searched my fathers very sparse service record with no success


----------



## sailor63 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Popeye, at some stage during W.W.11. my Uncle served aboard the Wryneck as a stoker, i got a pic of her steaming into valetta malta.


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Popeye1975 said:


> Hi
> 
> Through a process of elimination/guesswork I have been able to conclude that my father may well have been one of just 14 survivors from the sinking of HM Ships Diamond and Wryneck in 1941. Is there any way of checking that he either was, or was not on board? Please note that I have already searched my fathers very sparse service record with no success


Have you tried the National Archives yet?
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C11430063


----------



## Popeye1975 (Feb 1, 2017)

D1566 said:


> Have you tried the National Archives yet?
> http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C11430063


Tried TNA on a few occasions on other subjects but find it very difficult to navigate. I know my dad spent time in hospital (probably 64th General, Alexandria) with amnesia, but not sure of the time or if it was directly connected to any incident


----------



## Popeye1975 (Feb 1, 2017)

sailor63 said:


> Hi Popeye, at some stage during W.W.11. my Uncle served aboard the Wryneck as a stoker, i got a pic of her steaming into valetta malta.


Hi mate 

would you have any info of his time on board? Bear in mind she was sunk in 1941 so it would have definitely been before that


----------



## sailor63 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Wryneck.*



Popeye1975 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> would you have any info of his time on board? Bear in mind she was sunk in 1941 so it would have definitely been before that


Hi Popeye, i have no records at all, when he died in the 80,s me and my dad cleared out his house and found the photo of Wryneck outside Valletta Harbour and i have enough pics of him in uniform to know he was R.N, plus he told me he was a stoker, i even have his boiler training homework book, all written by him to show he was understanding his lessons i guess. But like many he never actually spoke of his war experiences. Maybe i put 2+2 together and got 5? but why would he have an overhead shot of her in all her glory with the port in the background probably taken by some enterprising seller of aerial pics in peacetime, and H.M.S.Wryneck printed across the left corner, and D 21 bold on her starboard side. it must surely be a souvenier of his time on her ? lots of ifs buts and maybes im afraid. like you say she was aeriel bombed to death in 41, the war started in 39, but ive no idea when he actually joined the R.N. Cheers, Colin. K.


----------

